# HELP! What Is Normal Puppy Attention



## kdunnigan.williams (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi there! Recently my husband and I picked up our new 8 week old baby girl! Needless to say we are in love with her. She has been pretty incredible as far as sleeping through the night and a rare accident inside, which we recognize is very lucky. The breeders we bought from did a great job getting her used to sleeping in a crate and going to the bathroom outside, so we are just helping her adjust to a new location for those things. 

My question/concern is about the amount of attention/play time she needs. My husband and I very purposefully picked the vizsla breed. Not only because we are very active people, and we liked the look of the breed, but also because I love cuddling with dogs, etc. Our little girl is most certainly a velcro dog, wants to be held by us ALL the time, and while we are happy to oblige we have some concerns. 

1. We don't want her learning to jump on people, any tips on how to make sure she gets the attention she wants without learning that it's ok to jump up on someone? 

2. I have read that holding your dog at eye-level teaches them that they can dominate you (i.e. that humans should always look down on the dog to ensure they know who's boss) BUT she's so small that it's the easiest way to love her. 

3. Any advice on what is normal puppy need for attention versus what is vizsla need for attention? Like I said, we want to have a velcro dog that follows us and cuddles with us, but I would also don't want her learning that she always gets what she wants. Sometimes we will need her to just sit and play with her toys and not us.

Sorry for the long message. Any reassurance would help my heart and mind so much.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome! What a cutie.

I had some of the same concerns when we first got our girl. I was worried about her learning independence. At 10 weeks old she needed me at all moments and didn't know how to play alone/entertain herself. Gradually she has grown up and while she is still definitely velcro, she will lay by herself and chew on a bone, etc. I think they learn this on their own, but it helps to have them sit by you while they entertain themselves with a kong filled with peanut butter, or a tasty bone. That way she knows you're still near but not directly involved in her entertainment.

For the jumping, this is a big challenge we still face. Make her sit before you pet her, and have others do the same. As soon as her but lifts, stop giving attention and make her sit again. 

For the eye level thing, we picked up our girl all the time and still pick her up occasionally at 11 months old. She's the most submissive thing ever, so I wouldn't worry about that!


----------



## kdunnigan.williams (Mar 18, 2013)

Organicthoughts: Awesome! Thanks so much for the exercise idea for the upcoming weeks. That is a great idea. And it's good to know that we need everyone who comes over to give off similar energy (at least when we can control it). 

LilyLoo: I am so happy to hear that you had similar concerns/ experience. Just hearing that is helpful. And it's also good to know that your pup has been able to be separate too. Thanks a million.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi and welcome!
My opinion,and I'm no trainer-
1. Never give her attention or fuss her when she puts her front paws up on you. Stop her from jumping up now as it's a bitch of a job to stop once they're adolescent :'( it may be cute now,but it's annoying as **** when an adult dog hits you with it's full body weight.
2. IMO - it's bollocks about keeping the dog lower than you. I don't dominate my dogs- I train them : . My only concern if you're carrying a wriggling pup you might drop it! If you cuddle her on the floor or sofa you'll get scratched,but that's up to you :-*
3.Be with her and let her be with you as much as possible. This doesn't mean her pawing,whining or demanding fuss. It means getting on with life and let her be near,simply put- ignore unwanted attention.
It takes a long time,they're pups til they're two and will test you to breaking point. Good luck!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Never bother with dominance theory. 

Get a few pointing dog hunting DVDs 
and and if possible find people who have raised or huted over them. 
Practice the techniques that most make sense and you will have the dog you always wanted.... Even if you don't hunt. 

I was lucky to find all that I needed and successfully transitioned from GSD to Vizsla (quite a different dog). 

good luck.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful new baby! Congtats!!
Everyone here gives great advice, mine is simple... choose your commands carefuly... use words like OFF, and STOP instead of NO... these words hold so much more creedence, and can be used more often with more purpose.
I pampered my pup and was never sorry.


----------

